# Nikon Nikkor Z 70-200mm f/2.8 VR S Released



## Optics Patent (Jan 8, 2020)

Compared to Canon RF 70-200:

50% longer at 70mm (9" vs 6")
~1/3 heavier








Nikkor Z 70-200mm f/2.8 VR S vs. AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR lens comparison *UPDATED* - Nikon Rumors


Nikkor Z 70-200mm f/2.8 VR S ($2,596.95) vs. AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR ($2,796.95) lens comparison (see also this page): Nikkor Z 70-200mm f/2.8 VR S MTF charts: AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR MTF charts: Nikkor Z 70-200mm f/2.8 VR S AF-S Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Price...




nikonrumors.com


----------

